# glxgears results for G400?

## no2bl

Can any one share their glxgears results for mga G400?

I thought I finally get DRI working for my gentoo system with xf4.3 but... after seeing the result of the same system running Morphix which give me a glxgears result of 600+, I'm not sure if my gentoo DRI system is built correctly. 

The result was some 150+ without mga.o loaded. After figured out using agp_try_unsupported=1 flag for loading agppart and getting mga.o to load properly the result of glxgears shoot up to 440+. But still below the Morphix standard un-optimized code for my P4 system. Why?

Any advise? Thanks,

.no2bl.

----------

## kraylus

mine peaks at about 8000, i think. i dont remember. when i get home, i'll test it out and let ya know  :Wink: 

----------

## CodeHacker84

Are you running a laptop or a desktop, APM or ACPI?  That kind of performance makes me leery, especially since I know there's a problem with the ACPI patch somewhere.

----------

## enrique

On my G400Max i get around 980 fps, running with matrox drivers, 1600x1200 @ 16bit, athlon tb 800Mhz

----------

## no2bl

The G400 is in a P4-1.7gHz desktop box with a Shuttle MV42N main board. APM is loaded.  Gentoo kernel 2.4.20r1, agpgart compiled as module and loaded with apg_try_unsupported. (the only way to load mag.o). I notice that when hotplug start, it load the matroxfb stuffs as well. Actually, after upgraded to xf4.3 the glxgears result dropped some 10% it is now around 400.

Do I need to use Matrox driver to speed up? How to install?

.no2bl.

----------

## snkmoorthy

12137 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2427.400 FPS

13553 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2710.600 FPS

13620 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2724.000 FPS

Dell latitude C840 - P4 1.6G/1Gig/GeForce 440 Go 32M VRAM.

good or bad?

----------

## heijs

2118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 423.600 FPS

1958 frames in 5.0 seconds = 391.600 FPS

1948 frames in 5.0 seconds = 389.600 FPS

This is on a dual pentium III 1 GHz

I guess this is pretty bad, what am I doing wrong?

I'm using XFree 4.3 with the mga drivers, I have AGP support turned on and MTRR as well...

----------

## tukem

I don't know what would be "good" for G400 but I got similar results. I tested a bit and got following results:

24bit:

390FPS (405FPS with just restarted X)

380FPS with busy mouse moving

16bit:

573FPS (just restarted X)

537FPS with busy mouse moving

Resolution on both cases was 1200*1024.

----------

## Tuna

hm.. this sounds pretty bad, even for a g400  :Wink: 

actually.. what does glxinfo say?

check the line with Direct Rendering - if its either yes or no.

i had 150fps with mesa glx (which means that 3d gfx hardware isnt used - Direct rendering: no) on my 800mhz laptop with an ugly graphics board. after i read alot of stuff about dri i finally got it enabled and got 300fps.. well as i said that gfx board is a real sucker!

so if you got twice the fps with a g400 im certain that 3d hardware isnt used.

check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34699&highlight=dri. they are talking about ati cards.. but mga should be the same approach.

my desktop maschine (p4 2.4 with gforce 4 ti4200) is around 7000 fps.

i dont know how good or bad the mga drivers are.. but i think a score over 1000 should be reasonable.

----------

## heijs

Direct Rendering was turned on, when direct rendering is off I get:

695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 139.000 FPS

600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.000 FPS

600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.000 FPS

----------

## no2bl

Looks like G400 is peak at 400+- on Gentoo. But I thought it is a OK card  :Smile: . heijs seem to get the same results. I just tested it in Debian and it seem to be the same number. It performs better on Morphix, 600+-, but why? 

.no2bl.

----------

## st. anger

```
glxgears 

3343 frames in 5.0 seconds = 668.600 FPS

4021 frames in 5.0 seconds = 804.200 FPS

4000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 800.000 FPS

4022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 804.400 FPS

3937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 787.400 FPS

3688 frames in 5.0 seconds = 737.600 FPS

3970 frames in 5.0 seconds = 794.000 FPS

3988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 797.600 FPS

3694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 738.800 FPS

3397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 679.400 FPS

4685 frames in 5.0 seconds = 937.000 FPS

^[3919 frames in 5.0 seconds = 783.800 FPS

```

on my g550. it dipped into the 700's with alot of mouse movement. DRI is enabled. i used   these instructions to install DRI. it gave a boost of about 200 fps

----------

